
History Shows What Will Happen Next: Brexit, Trump, Other Nationalist Movements - jseliger
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tobias-stone/history-tells-us-what-will-brexit-trump_b_11179774.html
======
hourislate
>But at the time people don't realize they're embarking on a route that will
lead to a destruction period. They think they're right, they're cheered on by
jeering angry mobs, their critics are mocked.

It's difficult not to notice this mentality when you see people at Trump
rallies wearing shits advocating the hanging of Journalists.

>With a fractured EU, and weakened NATO, Putin, facing an ongoing economic and
social crisis in Russia, needs another foreign distraction around which to
rally his people. He funds far right anti-EU activists in Latvia, who then
create a reason for an uprising of the Russian Latvians in the East of the
country (the EU border with Russia). Russia sends "peace keeping forces" and
"aid lorries" into Latvia, as it did in Georgia, and in Ukraine. He cedes
Eastern Latvia as he did Eastern Ukraine (Crimea has the same population as
Latvia, by the way).

I found it interesting that Estonian Prime Minister Taavi Roivas lost a
parliamentary vote of no confidence. It seems that a Pro Russian Party has
been able to make some inroads and is trying to take the nation towards
Russia.

This whole election feels like a chapter out of a KGB playbook. Americans are
easy to fall for propaganda. They don't have a great knowledge of history and
few realize or care how important Foreign Policy is. Trump may not start the
next massive war but there is a good chance his warm embrace of Putin will set
the stage for world conflict and in time cost America millions of lives.

